

I did it: The postmortem of doing 31 features in 31 days - tedroden
http://enjoysthin.gs/i/did/it

======
Timothee
I didn't know about enjoythin.gs, thanks at least for that.

I really like the look of the page with all the different images together. In
fact, I'm more interested in just scrolling down the page than clicking on the
different links (even though they do look interesting)

~~~
tedroden
Ahh yeah. The images can be fun to look at... there is also an image only
viewer: <http://enjoysthin.gs/explore/images>

~~~
alecthomas
Interesting site, it's fun to explore. It might be nice to display content
inside the cell itself once clicked, or in a lightbox, as the back/forward
through history is quite jarring.

~~~
tedroden
Agreed. I'm probably not going to do a lightbox, but I need a much smoother
way of going from one thing to the next.

------
cmos
I had never heard of this, and I have to say I really like it. Your
personality really comes through in this web site. So often I go to sites and
just think "who cares", even if it's doing something cool, because I can't see
anything that clue's me in that it was a unique item made by human beings.

And too often a web site will actually just say "we are ordinary people with a
passion for...". But that's insulting to their audience. It's the small things
in the design that make this site unique. I hope you grow a great community
out of this.

~~~
tedroden
Wow! Thanks for the kind words. I decided early on to be as honest as possible
about everything with this site.

Sometimes that means my personality shows through in the design and other
aspects, other times it means that I rail against youtube for a few paragraphs
in the public changelog/blog.

------
swombat
Seems like the opposite of the 37 signals way... aren't you supposed to
introduce fewer features that are well thought out?

(Not saying that's the only way, but it seems more sensible than building
loads of features really quickly without giving much thought to them.. after
all, extra features increase the complexity/difficulty of both user experience
and maintenance)

~~~
tedroden
Yeah, it's definitely a trade off. I'm not sure I agree with the 37 signals
way though.

A good example of my issue with them is their highrise product. It took over a
year from launch [1] before they had any type of bulk editing [2] features.
Simplicity is one thing, but that is a long time for a feature that really
should have been there at launch... or close to it.

[1] <http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/329-launch-highrise> [2]
[http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/908-tiny-projects-keep-
it...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/908-tiny-projects-keep-it-new)

------
ashr
How many hours a day did you put in on average?

~~~
tedroden
I generally worked from about 10pm (after tucking the wife in) until 2am. I
have a full time job in the R&D lab at the New York Times, so I was super
careful not too push it too far.

I found that I can function pretty well on 5-6 hours of sleep.

------
nx
Well, congrats. That's some determination.

~~~
tedroden
Thanks!

------
officiallyrad
Awesome concept, I'm jealous of Ted's drive and motivation

